# Considering a move to Bristol - Help



## babymoongeese (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi All

After living in Exeter for the past 8 years we have decided that maybe the time is right for a new start.

I haven't spent any time in Bristol before but visited this weekend and found I really liked the city - granted we did not see a huge amount of it   

What are the pro's and cons of living in Bristol - shall we stay put?

Many thanx


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> After living in Exeter for the past 8 years we have decided that maybe the time is right for a new start.
> 
> ...


I used to live in Exeter and although not actually in Bristol, but Bath, find the area far better for transport links and gigs and interesting places and errr, stuff.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

A con is that it's a pollution trap and built on a huge downward draining pollution trapping ditch.

The pro is that's there's loads of lovely parks and quiet corners to escape the worst of the pollution (at least as a state of mind, as the pollution is still there really.)


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

There's lots of lovely stuff to do in Bristol. If you're looking for nice green places to spend time, you've got The Downs, Ashton Court, Blackboy Hill etc. There really are some great places to spend time, as well as great shopping around the Park Street area near the centre of town. I love Bristol and can't see myself living anywhere else after I graduate. Definitely reccomend it


----------



## babymoongeese (Apr 10, 2006)

Any areas to avoid etc???

Cyberfairy - do you find Bristol more expensive than Exeter?


----------



## astral (Apr 10, 2006)

Property is expensive in Bristol, but I moved here on a spur of the moment, whim type thing two years ago having never even visited before, and I completely fell in love with the city.  Can't see myself moving again without a very good reason.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

To be honest, I've never lived away from my parents so am not too sure of the best/worst areas to live in Bristol, and am probably biased having lived in the north my whole life. North Bristol will probably be a bit more expensive but there are plenty of south bristol urbanites about who will be able to give you the pros and cons of living in south Bristol. I get the feeling that theres a lot of community spirit in south Bristol as well, although there is a fair bit a deprivation in some parts.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

We've done this thread a few times in the past, but I can't find any old threads about it at the mo'. 

(-Ignoring whatever personal reservations I might have about the actual publications!  ) these websites have a lot of useful links:

http://www.venue.co.uk/ 

http://www.thisisbristol.com/


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> Any areas to avoid etc???
> 
> Cyberfairy - do you find Bristol more expensive than Exeter?


Can't help much as lived at home when at exeter and live in Bath not Bristol now which is expensive  Eating out and stuff is cheaper than in Exeter I reckon as you have more choice.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

I've just moved here and love it 

The pro's are stuff to do every night of the week, a very active city, lots of clubs and media based exhibitions to go to, there seems to be a very environmentally aware attitude (probably due to the city's high pollution rates!) and people seem to be nice...even in the dodgier areas I'm yet to come across anyone nasty, obviously give it time but seems good so far


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

It is more expensive to live than Exeter, but I reckon you can find work easier in Bristol. It is bigger and has more stuff. Exeter is a city finding itself. In about 3 years it will be a very nice place. I like Exeter and am happy, but can see that at the moment it doesn't offer a big range for everyone.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I've just moved here and love it



Wa-hey, you made it!  Welcome, and all that stuff.   

So... -how's the rush-hour traffic for you then?


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Wa-hey, you made it!  Welcome, and all that stuff.
> 
> So... -how's the rush-hour traffic for you then?



Wa-hey!! I did indeed! Thanks 

And the rush hour traffic is fine, I live 6 miles out of the centre and can beat it if I leave at 7.35 to get to town for 8   

Nice to have lots of new things to do, just getting my fingers in a few pies at the moment


----------

